# What is this grassy weed - turned white



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

I did a blanket app of speedzone, nitrogen, and triclyphor. I have some of these weeds turning white in a section of my yard. Anyone know what it is and how to kill it?


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

May I ask where your located


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

My guess is orchard grass.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

LawnDetail said:


> May I ask where your located


Ohio


----------

